# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  Sony Ericsson J2ME SDK

## zehs_sha

سلام دوستان این لینک جهت نوشتن برنامه ها بر روی مویایل های Sony Ericsson است 

http://developer.sonyericsson.com/si...ome/p_home.jsp
جهت دانلود بر روی 
Sony Ericsson SDK 2.2.2 for the Java(TM) ME Platform

----------


## zs_noori

من میخواهم برای موبایل با جاوا برنامه بنوسیسم.میتوانید کمکم کنید. zs.noori@gmail.com

----------


## zehs_sha

هر اشکالی دارید در همین بخش عنوان کنید

----------


## S.Mamouri

سلام .
من می خواهم برنامه ای جهت ارسال پیغام (SMS) با جاوا بنویسم اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه 
با تشکر

----------


## aliyazdi101

پروژه پایان نامه من برنامه نویسی موبایل با جاوا است.
اگر مطلبی دارید لطفا برایم ارسال کنید.
yazdi.ali@gmail.com

----------


## rezacisco

salam 
age momkene yekam dar morede barname nevisi rooye mobile vasam tozih bedid
ta hala ba mobile kar nakardam
me  :تشویق:  r40

----------


## Dolphin

چرا این بخش اینقدر مسکوت و بی روح لطفا آشنایی با عملکرد و برنامه نویسی با j2me را یکی توضیح بده

----------


## zehs_sha

انشائ ا... در آینده ای نچندان دور سعی خواهم کرد که مقالاتی را در این زمینه بنویسم و از تمامی دوستان هم دعوت می کنم که مقالات و برنامه های خود را انتشار دهند

----------


## magina

> انشائ ا... در آینده ای نچندان دور سعی خواهم کرد که مقالاتی را در این زمینه بنویسم و از تمامی دوستان هم دعوت می کنم که مقالات و برنامه های خود را انتشار دهند


با سلام
ما منتظریم در آینده نزدیک مقالات شما را ببینیم :گریه:

----------


## magina

> انشائ ا... در آینده ای نچندان دور سعی خواهم کرد که مقالاتی را در این زمینه بنویسم و از تمامی دوستان هم دعوت می کنم که مقالات و برنامه های خود را انتشار دهند


با سلام 
زیر پایمان علف سبز شد  :گریه:

----------


## magmagi

> با سلام 
> زیر پایمان علف سبز شد


خوش به حالتان  :شیطان:

----------


## atusa_com

سلام منم پروژه پایانیم برنامه نویسی موبایل با j2me هست.
ولی نیازمند اطلاعات گسترده هستم .
هرکی هر چی داره ، خریداریم 
حتی موضوع پروژه
ممنونم

----------


## atusa_com

ای بابا اینجا دیگه کجاست ما اومدیم
سالی یه نفر هم ازش رد نمیشه
:(

----------


## administors

شما سوال کن دوستان جواب میدن

سوال شما خیلی کلی هست

مثل اینکه بگی من با کامپیوترم مشکل دارم .

----------

